# Hope Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Hope Cafe p specializes in combining high quality locally roasted beans with the best grinders & espresso machine in the industry with well trained (continually) baristas to provide as great a product as possible. Barista skills are something that should be constantly cultivated - and both my baristas and myself are always pushing forward in our pursuit of knowledge and skill.

Hope Cafe is a non-profit cafe that provides espresso, coffee, muffins, bagels, pastries, fresh sliced deli sandwich&#8230;

More...


----------

